# Spring Valley Trout Farm



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I broke down, the kids have been fishing a ton with me and we haven't done so well so to get there beaks wet with some lively fish I took them to the trout farm. Poor trout take every hook you put out. Not much sport but It was fun to watch them roll in some Good lookin fish. All the fish were healthy from 10 to 15 in and they even had a couple 6 or 7 lbers in there. 

We kept 9 trout and 6 cats that came to 70 bucks with them the fixins deboned and fillet. But they sure do taste good.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Where is this place at? You can PM me if you'd like. I'd like to take my niece and nephew since the clinton is hard to fish for trout this time of year - Bryon


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

They are located in Dexter here is the website,

http://www.springvalleytroutfarm.com/ , Everything is clean and kid orientated and safe. You can use your own tackle but no artificial bait, they provide as many worms as youd like. 

The best way I found was just a number 8 hook with a couple light splitshots.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks USMCEOD


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

No Problem, I was a little upset at the price but after we had fun and the kids fought some fish it was worth it. 

Trout was like 5.59 a lb and catfish was 4.79 a lb And they were only like a .25 to clean em or you could do it yourself at home. And they will bag and ice the fish for you.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Can't say for sure but it almost seems like cheaper price per popund than you'll see in the stores; and a whole lot fresher!
sounds like for the kids.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Took my kids there about a month ago. The prices are very comparable to market prices (usualy cheaper) and its a blast for the kids. Problem is, they bite so quickly, it adds up pretty quick. I dont eat fish but my old man said it was very good trout and my kids loved it as well. The people who clean your fish did a piss-poor job on ours but they were busy.



USMCEOD said:


> We kept 9 trout and 6 cats that came to 70 bucks with them the fixins deboned and fillet.


If i recall correctly, you cannot throw any fish back that you catch


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

guito13 said:


> Took my kids there about a month ago. The prices are very comparable to market prices (usualy cheaper) and its a blast for the kids. Problem is, they bite so quickly, it adds up pretty quick. I dont eat fish but my old man said it was very good trout and my kids loved it as well. The people who clean your fish did a piss-poor job on ours but they were busy.
> 
> 
> 
> If i recall correctly, you cannot throw any fish back that you catch


They say you cannot throw fish back but I through a ton of cats back in the natural pond. We just sat back there all day and at the end of the day went to the trout pond to get our catch for dinner and freezer


----------



## Johnny G (May 3, 2007)

my dad took me there once when i was a kid, plain hook, slip bobbers, and half a gummy bear out fished everyone. oh yeah, the other half of the gummy bear went into my belly, plus, they stayed on the hook longer then a worm. use them next time when your fishing steelies, they work.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

guito13 said:


> If i recall correctly, you cannot throw any fish back that you catch


In stillwater, the surface temperature is generally high enough to kill the fish during any appreciable fight.

Many inland lake chironomid fishermen consider it unethical to catch and release coldwater species during the summer for this reason. As a side note, if you are looking to catch trout in still water, then do a little research on chironomid fishing and head off to your local designated trout lake - it isn't that hard to catch 100 fish per day, once you figure out the game (follow the swallows to the hatches, catch a trout, inspect the stomach contents, match your fly as closely as possible and then find the ideal depth). Catching the first fish is the hard part.


----------

